
Focus – Steal back your productivity - danboarder
https://heyfocus.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214760)

------
Htsthbjig
I think the best you can do to your productivity is to develop the routine of
working, not trying to force yourself not doing something like visiting
Facebook.

When my brothers got bad grades on school, my parents took away the games
console, but my brothers started playing on friend's houses, so my parents
forbade them to go out, so they used the computer(the one supposed to be for
working) to communicate and spent most of the time there.

You can block anything and you will stare at the wall dreaming away. If your
body does not want to work(for example if you try to work so much that you
exhaust your body without time off) your body wont work at all no matter how
hard you try(burn out).

The unconscious does not know about negatives. Do not focus on what you want
not to do, but on what you want to do.

Also, take it very seriously taking breaks and resting. Most people in IT
overextend and get burned.

~~~
pi-err
Agreed, being present is _the_ thing. You don't get there in a day though. In
my experience, working on a screen blurs my awareness at some point and I can
fall in limbo even when I least expect it. Even after days of flow.

If you want to improve your kick-boxing and find it hard to actually commit to
get there, it helps to prepare your bag in advance, with clean and ready gear
in it so you don't have to hesitate when you want to go.

So I see those focus cheats as the online equivalent. It helps my flow because
if I slip on some link, I'll have a nice reminder to her back to awareness.

I use Delay (Safari extension) which doesn't alllow to set a timer - it's
either on or off. This looks better- feels like preparing my Mac for sparring.

------
jefftchan
Here's an open source alternative:
[https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/](https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/)

~~~
dyadic
I use Self Control occasionally, but it does sometimes block things that are
not on the blacklist†.

I hit this problem once. I was working on integrating some software with a
public API when Self Control blocked access to the same API. Fortunately I'd
only set the timer for a short while so I just had to wait it out.

†
[https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/wiki/FAQ#q-oth...](https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/wiki/FAQ#q-other-
sites-i-didnt-list-are-getting-blocked-why)

------
ars
LeechBlock (for firefox) is free, configurable and does this too.

[http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html](http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock/)

You can do the XKCD option and make it simply slow you down, but not actually
block you. [http://xkcd.com/862/](http://xkcd.com/862/)

~~~
Jasber
LeechBlock is great, but Focus works with all browsers and all apps and has
much bigger ambitions!

------
cube00
From the site: "But be careful, with scheduling, Focus cannot be undone until
the time is up (even if you remove or uninstall the app)."

Does anyone know what it leaves behind on my machine to achieve that?

~~~
tobylane
These things usually edit the HOSTS file, but this one proxies everything
(including non-browser and https).

[http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/edit-hosts-file-mac-
os-x/](http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/edit-hosts-file-mac-os-x/) (or sudo nano
/private/etc/hosts)

[https://github.com/bradjasper/focus](https://github.com/bradjasper/focus)

------
volent
20$ for this simple app seems high to me.

Is it really that valuable to some people ?

Maybe I just didn't read enough articles titled "Why you should double the
price of your SAAS product." but even 10$ seems high.

~~~
ekianjo
Value is elastic. I agree this is super high for what this does, though. It
does not take so much code to do the same thing. And that kind of stuff used
to be freeware before. Just saying.

------
haar
I've found the easiest way to focus is to 'trick' my mind into thinking it'll
only be working for 25 minutes.

I use the Pomodoro app[0] (and I love the metronome) with the original intent
that at least this way I will be doing some work, even if it's 25-on, 5-off.
What I usually find is that after I get in the groove for 25 minutes, I'm far
enough into a problem that I want to work through it - and work away as I'd
originally hoped I could.

[0]: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pomodoroapp-simple-
pomodoro/...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pomodoroapp-simple-
pomodoro/id705103149?mt=12)

~~~
michaelx386
There's a variation on the Pomodoro technique which has been working well for
me. It was recommended by a Pomodoro program I use called Tomate[0] which
defaults to a minimum 10 minute timer instead of 25 minutes:

> The rationale is that the hardest part of working is getting at it. Past the
> first ten minutes, continuing to work is far easier. So you only have to
> commit to the first ten minutes, your motivation should do the rest.

[0]:
[https://gitorious.org/tomate/pages/Home](https://gitorious.org/tomate/pages/Home)

------
igvadaimon
There is also this chrome App:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankej...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji)

------
hobo_mark
I used to be into this sort of tools, but in the end:

\- simply logging off from said websites accomplishes the same, even if you
instinctively type fac <enter> (sometimes it's a barely conscious reflex),
you'll just see a login screen

\- if you are REALLY so tired that the only thing you can get your brain to do
is to aimlessly wander back and forth between these websites, it just means
your day is over, no amount of restraint or stimulants will be as effective as
just going to do something else to recharge your willpower (and brainpower)

------
aquilaFiera
I wrote an Alfred workflow for Focus a while back. Not sure if it works with
the premium version but it does work with the alpha builds that you can still
download.

[https://github.com/btholt/alfred-workflows](https://github.com/btholt/alfred-
workflows)

------
vshan
I'd like to share my anecdotal experience.

In all these years where I've tried to block Facebook, Reddit, Quora, etc...
I've found that I just move to another "time-wasting" site.

The absolute best way that I prevented procrastination was by developing some
hobbies that are less addictive. Even though I am quite older than the target
audience, I have a Pokemon game and a DS, which I pick up whenever I feel like
not working. I play it for 15-20 minutes and I'm ready to get back to work.
Before that, it was learning about some new programming language.

The hobby needs to be gratifying and challenging to prevent addiction.

My two cents.

------
theneb
I understand this is a product for those who like a nice UI, but for those of
us happy in the terminal:

[https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done](https://github.com/leftnode/get-
shit-done)

~~~
aragot
Yes, exactly, both tools are a wrapper around blocking websites in /etc/hosts.
I can understand non-programmers may want a UI, but on the other hand it's
dangerous to install more and more apps on a machine, especially if they're
auto-updated and from third-party.

------
sireat
I generally use hosts file(ie blacklist), but been experimenting with writing
your own proxy scripts (ie whitelist).

I really like the whitelist idea and proxy scripts are dead simple to
write([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-
config](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-config)).

The problem is that even a site like Stack Overflow loads its CSS and JS libs
from other non SO locations such as CDNs.

So you end up spending a bit of time setting up each whitelisted site which of
course is time spent procrastinating.

------
ivanhoe
Blocking distractions is ok, but this is a bit like having yourself locked in
a house, without a key. It might make you more focused on work, but what if
your house catches on fire? Sometimes you need to quickly lookup something,
ask a question or reach out to someone, and this app will not let you pause
it.

~~~
imron
Yes it does. Just don't set it to 'hardcore' mode.

(not affiliated with the app, but I've been using it since it was first
featured on HN
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214760)],
and have found it to be useful).

~~~
ivanhoe
dunno, but description on the site says: "But be careful, with scheduling,
Focus cannot be undone until the time is up (even if you remove or uninstall
the app)."

------
rgawdzik
So how does licensing work considering it's on github?

[https://github.com/bradjasper/Focus](https://github.com/bradjasper/Focus)

~~~
ekianjo
I guess it's some kind of Open Source license then. Since it's on a public
github repo.

~~~
ash
No. When you can read a book, it doesn't mean you have rights to distribute
its text or create derivative work.

"What happens if I don't choose a license?

…Generally speaking, the absence of a license means that the default copyright
laws apply. This means that you retain all rights to your source code and that
nobody else may reproduce, distribute, or create derivative works from your
work."

[https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing/](https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-licensing/)

~~~
ekianjo
What happens when you fork then? Copyright infringement?

~~~
ash
GitHub Terms of Service apply in this case. Specifically:

"We claim no intellectual property rights over the material you provide to the
Service. Your profile and materials uploaded remain yours. However, by setting
your pages to be viewed publicly, you agree to allow others to view your
Content. By setting your repositories to be viewed publicly, you agree to
allow others to view and fork your repositories."

[https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-
service/](https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service/)

~~~
ekianjo
I know and I have seen that before, but what happens when you fork copyrighted
content then ?

------
diegolo

      sudo pico /etc/hosts
    

add:

    
    
      127.0.0.1   facebook.com
      127.0.0.1   twitter.com
      etc etc..
    

done.

~~~
ekianjo
You deserve 20 dollars!

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Except that the list isn't configurable, it doesn't obey a schedule, doesn't
work on a timer, doesn't serve up the cutesy quotes, and this entire method is
unsuitable for most users. I agree that the app in question is quite pricey
for what it does, but to claim it's literally no more than a few entries in
/etc/hosts is severely undervaluing the obvious effort that's gone into
packaging that core concept up into a user-friendly whole.

------
prottmann
Steal back your productivity - covored on lifehacker ;)

------
practicalpants
It's not justifiable to charge for this, IMO, and I imagine anyone savvy
enough to consider purchasing a browser add-on will know this.

I'd be willing to share it if it were for free since the branding is not bad.
Otherwise, I'm a tad annoyed something so simple is not free, especially given
there are free alternates.

~~~
zo1
At least they didn't use a .io domain, that would have been even more
ridiculous/cliche at this point.

But that's just my opinion, and you have yours. Someone else might have a
completely different opinion of being very keen on paying whatever it is this
site charges.

The most we can do is point out free/better alternatives (if there are any)
and let people make an informed decision for themselves based on their
personal wants/needs... And we mustn't get angered at them, no matter how much
we view our opinion on the matter as being superior to theirs.

------
zerop
If you have to use tools to stop you from getting distracted, then something
is wrong. Mostly your job does not excite you anymore.

~~~
kmfrk
I think we all like to think that, but it’s worked well for me in the past,
when I had a school paper or something with a nasty deadline.

I used Freedom ([https://macfreedom.com](https://macfreedom.com)) for that.

EDIT: However, these things work less and less, the more computers we own;
where we used to have just a laptop and maybe a desktop, we now have
smartphones and tablets - with push notifications - so unless you have a full
Apple set-up with global blocking, it's decreasingly effective. And managing a
blacklist router-side is a chore.

